# Advice needed on getting jewellery valued



## familyguy (18 Jun 2013)

Was just wondering if anyone can recommend a jeweller or service in Dublin where I can get jewellery appraised.

I've been googling and it seems there are a few jewellers who offer appraisal services but they seem to cost in the region of €100 (correct me if I'm wrong).

Aswell as a couple of rings I have a ruby necklace which I'd like to have verified to see if they are real rubies and to get a valuation of it if so.

But I can't afford to pay 50 to 100 euro when the item itself might not even be worth that.

Is there any jeweller I can walk in to in town who would be happy to give their advice / expertise without having to pay a large flat fee?


----------



## Ceepee (18 Jun 2013)

Dawson Jewellers on Dawson Street have done valuation certificates for insurance purposes for me.  They are closed on Mondays.  Give them a call.  Sorry I can't recall if they have a fee, but I remember enquiring in Weirs once and it was expensive, protracted and complicated.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Jun 2013)

There are some previous threads from AAM on jewellery valuations on Google.


----------



## MrEarl (19 Jun 2013)

Hello,

I went into Rocks recently (Grafton Street & also in Stillorgan) who kindly did the paperwork valuations for me - I was making a purchase at the time, so they very nicely included the valuations as part of the deal 

Nice people, diamond qualified staff etc - I'm not connected to them, but very happy to recommend them.

Regards

Mr. Earl.


----------



## delgirl (19 Jun 2013)

Ceepee said:


> . . . but I remember enquiring in Weirs once and it was expensive, protracted and complicated.


Weir's is very expensive - they wanted to charge us a % of the value of an expensive watch to value it and issue an insurance certificate as opposed to a flat fee.

Needless to say, we took our business elsewhere and paid a €100 flat fee.


----------



## dublin66 (10 Sep 2013)

In the past I have had reason to get an engagement ring valued and some places in Dublin were quoting 1% or something extortionate like that.  

I went to a place in Naas where a flat fee was charged so I'd suggest trying a place outside of Dublin.


----------

